# So lucky a weekend



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

I had a really lucky weekend doing Prime Now, unbelievable tip amount. Holiday is here and people are obviously happy.


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

I second that lucky weekend. Had a 4hr block on Sunday. Something happened somewhere along the delivery chain where all our packages did not get to our warehouse so we all got to go home paid. The group after us had their packages. So I guess they couldn't just give us the next available set up deliveries. Got paid $72 to drive down to the warehouse (10min drive) and back.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

At least they didn't play games like some other warehouses do, and try to make you sit around without getting paid while they push back your delivery blocks to cover their screw ups.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

I


jester121 said:


> At least they didn't play games like some other warehouses do, and try to make you sit around without getting paid while they push back your delivery blocks to cover their screw ups.


Yeah, they are doing that bullshit a lot now. I'll have a block scheduled for 1pm and won't be inside until 2pm. That pisses me off big time since I have an evening job to go to. That by itself would have been manageable since I gave myself a few hours in between or so I thought. Turns out half my route was business stops and govt buildings. I was pissed that day.


----------

